# Sparkles and Glittahhh!



## UnleashTheBats (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a look I did the other night for my Dad's 50th birthday dinner. I love how it turned out!

















It was really sparkley, but the pics dont show that very well! 


I used:
Burnt Burgundy Pigment (crease, lower lashline)
Napoleon Red Eyeshadow (crease, lower lashline)
Shroom Eyeshadow (lid, I think!)
NYX Black Eyeshadow (outer 'v', outer lower lashline)
Aromaleigh red glitter (lower lashline)
NAKED glittery red/pink pigment (over burnt burgundy/red eyeshadow)
Fabuliner liquid liner
Bourjois Liner Effect Mascara

Sorry I can't remember what I used on my cheeks. I think it may have been a blush by Revlon.. Rose Rapture perhaps.. with some sort of highlight above it. And by the time I took the pics, my lips were bare.

The first pic isn't meant to be that big. I DID re-size it, but photobucket is shittt and doesn't like me.

Let me know what you think


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 28, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautifully done.. Love the colors and that little bit of glitter--perfect touch


----------



## -moonflower- (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful look!


----------



## BrittanyD (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful, love it.


----------



## Saints (Aug 28, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## pumpkiano (Aug 29, 2010)

Love it!! x


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 29, 2010)

very pretty look!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2010)

Gorgeous - looks wonderful with your eye colour.


----------



## moonlit (Aug 29, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 30, 2010)

It does look great with your eye color! I'm lovin Burnt Burgundy Pigment. Is it perm? If so I might have to get it


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_It does look great with your eye color! I'm lovin Burnt Burgundy Pigment. Is it perm? If so I might have to get it_

 
Nah its not unfortunately. I wish it was! I think it used to be available at PRO stores, but not anymore. Its gorgeous.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 30, 2010)

Love it


----------



## kobie (Aug 30, 2010)

awesome - your lashes look great too - think I might have to try that mascara!


----------



## iHEARTfatshion (Aug 30, 2010)

Love it! Great color combination


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow. Looking great.


----------



## Paramnesia (Aug 30, 2010)

wow gorgeous, I love the glitter and your lashes look amazing.


----------



## jackeetm (Aug 30, 2010)

This is gorgeous!  I need to get my pigment out and recreate this.


----------



## mello (Aug 30, 2010)

I LOVE this. Gorgeous!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *UnleashTheBats* 

 
_Nah its not unfortunately. I wish it was! I think it used to be available at PRO stores, but not anymore. Its gorgeous._

 
DAMN hat sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully it will be repromoted


----------



## BrilliantBrntte (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG so sooo gorgeous <3


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 1, 2010)

Glam!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 1, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## n_c (Sep 1, 2010)

I would love to see a tut on this


----------



## kobie (Sep 2, 2010)

yes yes yes! Tutorial please???


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobie* 

 
_yes yes yes! Tutorial please???_

 
I'll work on getting one up on my blog, and I'll post here when I do


----------



## megan92 (Sep 2, 2010)

omgggg LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## rrx2wm (Sep 2, 2010)

So gorgeous -- LOVE the glitter!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Oct 7, 2010)

Very pretty! I love the glitter on the lower lashline.


----------



## kaylabella (Oct 7, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LoveMemoriesXoX (Oct 12, 2010)

Gorgeous! Never thought of using glitter on the lower lash line...def going to try that out


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ohhh! I love this, beautiful!


----------



## 11o2-MAi (Feb 17, 2011)

I really like the color combo!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 18, 2011)

Great color combo. Love it!

  	ittybitty


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Feb 20, 2011)

prettyyy! ugh I NEED Burnt Burgundy!


----------



## mistella (Feb 21, 2011)

So gorgeous! It looks perfect


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 23, 2011)

love the colours! It's rare to see a great look with coppery reds!


----------

